# Circuitos Impresos



## ASeguros1500 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hola amigos:
Voy a tener que hacer alguna placa de circuito impreso y me gustaría que me recomendarais un programa para realizarlas.

Por cierto, si me decís que se hace con los elementos quimicos empleados despues de hacer las placas la naturaleza lo agradecerá.

Gracias


----------



## mabauti (Jul 21, 2007)

Mis recomendaciones :
Para circutios sencillos utiliza el PCB wizard
Para circuitos complejos usa el Eagle

En la pagina frontal viene un enlace a un tutorial de como hacer el PCB y los quimicos empleados.

suerte !


----------



## somar (Jul 22, 2007)

Bien, yo no he probado los programas que dice mabauti, pero si he sabido que son muy buenos.

Yo personalmente utilizo KiCad, que es solo para diseño y no para simulación, pero según lo que posteas, te sirve y muy bien.
Trae un tutorial bastante bueno para mi juicio y en español. Te lo puedes descargar de http://iut-tice.ujf-grenoble.fr/cao/ sin caer en problemas de legalidad, con licencia GPL, no es freeware ni nada parecido.

Es compatible con Orcad, y yo lo recomiendo ampliamente, pero reitero, solo para diseño de PCB's, de las capas que quieras.

De una vez, para la realización de la placa, yo utilizo el método fotosensible, con fotorresist para grabar las placas, y una combinacion de 1 parte de xilol y 2 partes de tricloroetileno como revelador. Si te es posible conseguirlo, manda un mensaje privado y pondré el método, con todo y tiempos. Es laborioso al principio, pero en menos de un dia, tendras la facilidad de realizar placas con calidad profesional.


----------



## sebastianvz (Jul 26, 2007)

hola que tal mira acao de crear un post pidiendo ayuda sobre el eagle pero leyendo aca este me intereso mucho el programa descrito tengo un problema con link me mandaste salen muchos ya puse a descargar 

vendredi 13 juillet 2007    09:41     79366989 KiCad-2007-07-10-WinXP_autoinstall.zip

pero nose donde esta el tutorial de el que hablas o si estoy bajando algo mal si me lo puedes explicar te lo agradeceria


----------



## sebastianvz (Jul 26, 2007)

hola mira si me bajo super bien pero es algo complicado de manejar por lo que he podido ver para poder hacer el final osea el circuito para imprimi tnes que hacer esquematico primero despues importarlo y organizrlo como vos queras el problema es que hacer el esquematico es igual de dificil que en eagle


----------



## jona (Jul 26, 2007)

hola
yo personalmente he hechos muchos pcb y sigo haciendo con el siguiente metodo. 
una ves hecho el pcb sobre algun programa de diseño yo he usado varios años el PAINT y hecho cosas brillantes,ahora actualmente el pcbwizard,pero le doy retoques con el paint. 
llevamos la impresion a una casa de fotocopias. y pedimos papel satinado*, con maquina de impresion laser. 
llego a casa y limpio bien la placa con virulana finita,para sacar impurezas y grasa.clave para el proseceso,luego tomamos la impresion y la ponemos a la placa y amarramos con unos trocitos de cinta. 
tomamos la plancha de plancahr ropa. y en temperatura minima-medio,yo uso mas minima. pasamos sobre la plancha un rato segun el tamaño de la pcb. 
yo uso minimo-medio termperatura por q si es maximo la tinta se dilata y desparrama sobre la placa. 


DATOS A TENER EN CUENTA: 
1-el papel tiene q ser lo mas finito posible,y al rozar la mano sentir la tinta. 
2-la plancha a minimo,no se apuren por q lo van a tener q hacer varias veces. 
3-dejar la placa bien brillosa con la virulana finita. 

* el papel satinado,tambien se llama papel vegetal o papel de ilustracion brilloso. 
al principio salia cualquier cosa cuando lo hacia,pero a medida q salia todo mal,mas paciencia le tenia,y asi llegue a tener este metodo, y encontrar el punto clave de el prosceso. 
es probable q algunos me digan q lo hacen de otra manera y es bueno por q no todos tenemos la misma manera de trabajar,es mas a mi me enseñaron en la escuela q iba a hacerlo de otra manera q nunca salia bien. 
el acido lo caliento en el microonda,pero no lo recomiendo por q comienza a evaporar el acido quemado y es toxico.nos hara tocer un poco. y el peligro de estar hirviendo. 
recuerden no meter la placa en el microonda por q al hacer de cobre podria hacer un arco. 
en tanto a que programar usar,como dije he usado y sigo usando durante muchos años el PAINT,si el mismo,y he hecho cosas realmente brillantes.
tambien uso el PCBWIZARD,pero no le tengo confianza a algunas cositas de escala y espacios,asi que lo tengo que terminar de retocar con el paint,imprimo y compruevo si los componentes entran o no bien.
bueno espero te haya servido


----------



## somar (Ago 7, 2007)

Bien, ahi te voy, estuve ausente unos dias pero estoy de nuevo aqui.
No es dificil, es solo tomarle la medida, jejeje, aparte, no es necesario hacer el esquemático, puedes entrar directamente al pcbnew y ahi comenzar a bajar poner los footprints y conectarlos a como se te pegue la gana. ¿como hacerlo? ahí te va:

1.- Abres el programa Pcbnew
2.- En la esquina superior izquierda viene un ícono "DRC Disable". Dale clic.
3.- Ahora ya puedes añadir módulos (que incluso se puede hacer sin desactivar el DRC) y conectarlos a placer sin necesidad de hacer esquemáticos.

DRC viene activado porque es la protección para cuando haces esquemáticos, que es lo mas común, proteger las isletas de conexiones erróneas.

Ahora, el tutorial, esta en el menú ayuda del programa, una vez ya instalado.

Suerte, y comparte tus nuevos puntos de vista.


----------



## VANESA (Nov 12, 2008)

jona dijo:
			
		

> hola
> yo personalmente he hechos muchos pcb y sigo haciendo con el siguiente metodo.
> una ves hecho el pcb sobre algun programa de diseño yo he usado varios años el PAINT y hecho cosas brillantes,ahora actualmente el pcbwizard,pero le doy retoques con el paint.
> llevamos la impresion a una casa de fotocopias. y pedimos papel satinado*, con maquina de impresion laser.
> ...





estoy haciendo mi primer circuito impreso asi que te podes imagianr las dudas que tengo, la q mas me preocupa en este momento es como se hace para que te quede en escala el circuito por ejemplo con el paint o el pcbwizard porque haciendolo manual yo mido los componentes y los voy probando


----------



## michael scofield (May 21, 2010)

no tenes que medir los componentes en el pcb wizard porque ya estan medidos a escala real osea poreso tenes varios resistores y eso......


----------



## ehbressan (May 21, 2010)

Hola, les comento una manera que he usado en algunos casos. Diseño el circuito con tinta negra sobre papel blanco. Puedo hasta usar los componentes que voy a usar para darle las medidas adecuadas entre islas. Una vez terminado lo escaneo (para los que no tienen dicha facilidad, lo llevan a cualquier locutorio, grafica, etc. y le piden que se lo escaneen y se lo pongan en un pen drive, cd, etc.) Lo abren con Corel, Gimp, Paint, etc. y lo retocan hasta quedar satisfechos. El tema de la impresion para transferir con plancha yo he usado papel blanco brillante (se adhiere menos el toner) y pido me lo impriman con el negro al maximo. Luego el tema de la transferencia es practica. Yo a la plancha la pongo al mango, pero el papel que uso es grueso. El cobre bien limpio con virulana (como lo mencionaron mas arriba) y luego una limpiadita con alcohol isopropilico. Este mismo alcohol mezclado con resina sirve para proteger las pistas una vez terminada la PCB.
Sds.


----------



## david7777777 (Jul 27, 2011)

hola necesito ayuda para hacer el impreso de este circuito y no tengo mucha experiencia en utilizar programas para hacer . yo intente hacerlo pero pues no me funciona espero su ayuda


----------

